# 1 male hamster, CA. US needs a new home



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

Just a normal black and white ham. He's nice but has his moods. if you can give him a new home I'd be greatfull.

Country: US
State/Regoin: CA
City/Town: Santa Cruz
Gender: Male
Age: 5 monthes
Name: Chiisai ichi = Little one in Japanese
Colours: Black & white
Spayed/Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: I just can't keep him.  
Temperment: Nice but likes his space.
Medical probloms: None
Transportation available: If in the county I should be able to "deliver" him to you.
Other: His "critter trail" cage and his food go with him.
Preferred donation: $20


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

Does nobody like ham-hams?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

twitch, just curious, what is the proper format and whats wrong with it now?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

she's fixed the format, i have just been very busy and have not yet deleted my post when i asked her to correct it. the format being used now is the correct one. sorry for the confusion

have you had any luck in finding the hamster a home yet?


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

No.  Nobody want's him. He's a good boy but sometimes just doesn't want to be bothered. Aren't all boys like that? lol ^.^


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

id take him, but im all the way in PA and i think wolfy would be jelouse


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

Is there anyone that can take him? I'm not a hamster person but I don't want to dump him at a store or shelter.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

have you tried posting him in other forums as well. this is mainly rat based, perhaps you would find better success in a hamster based forum. or a site dedicated to finding homes for pets like craiglist and petfinder.


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

does he still need a home? i might consider taking him if you still need it


----------

